# Relocating with school-age Children?



## ismangun (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi all,

My family and I are currently residing in Dubai. While fortunate enough to have a stable job here, I want to give my children (under the guardianship of my wife) a better life and higher education in Canada, and later, a better passport.

It's quite a unique situation, as I don't actually need my wife to work there to support our kids, the Canadian Immigration website indicates that the application for immigrants are mostly aimed to job-seekers. My intention is that my kids can have a 'local/domestic' status for lower tuition fees, and my wife to be legally able to accompany them there, while ultimately we (I) can settle down in Canada.

I will support them financially from abroad, buy a property, and when they have the permanent resident status, my wife can sponsor my application. I will be commuting between Dubai and Toronto until that happens (we are thinking of moving to somewhere in Ontario, but maybe not Toronto).

I appreciate if you can share your opinions and suggestions..

Cheers,


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ismangun said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My family and I are currently residing in Dubai. While fortunate enough to have a stable job here, I want to give my children (under the guardianship of my wife) a better life and higher education in Canada, and later, a better passport.
> 
> ...


You need to read the following Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada
I do not believe what you propose is acceptable to Canadian Immigration.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> You need to read the following Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada
> I do not believe what you propose is acceptable to Canadian Immigration.


I know two families (one from Russia, one from Hong Kong) who did something similar to this. Mom and kids lived in here in owned properties with owned cars while the kids went to middle, high school and now university. Now, in both cases the father had significant economic clout (I believe they both owned successful businesses in their home countries) and I would suggest the spouse and dependants entry was tied on the father having attained PR status first (unlike suggested by the OP).


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I know a parent can accompany a minor child that is studying in Canada, but you need to prove ties to your home country.
My son had a friend in high school, and his mom was here on a temp visa to take care of her 2 kids, who were international students (14 and 16 years old). But the dad could only come as a visitor, and had to fly between their homecountry and Canada. He was running a business in his homecountry.
I know the mom started studying here too, but at a private college. 
But this construction didn't give them the right to become permanent residents, she told me once. 

This is what I found on international students and parents who want to visit them:
Inviting Family

@Liam(at)Large: since you know such families, maybe you can ask them how they did it?


----------



## ismangun (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi All,

Thanks for all your replies.

I know this is more like a 'retirement plan' which is quite difficult to navigate.

@Liam(at)Large: I will really appreciate if you can ask them how they did it and share it with me.

Cheers,


----------

